# Best Lunch with my daughter today!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It had nothing to do with what was for lunch, but who it was with!!! Lol

Breakfast wasn't bad either























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Where did you get the boudin?
I see that Rouses in Orange Beach now sells Best Stop Boudin.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Where did you get the boudin?
> I see that Rouses in Orange Beach now sells Best Stop Boudin.


Little gas station/corner store in Berrydale. Hwy 4 and hwy 87, N of Milton. I can't pass by without getting some, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BananaTom said:


> Where did you get the boudin?
> I see that Rouses in Orange Beach now sells Best Stop Boudin.


So does the Gulf Shores one. I buy that stuff every week. Probably gonna stuff my turkey with it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, make the most of the good times. they are short and kids grow up soooo fast. i enjoy visiting my three grans just about as much as i do fishing. well, maybe more than fishing.
jack


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Jaster, which one do you like the best?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Jaster, which one do you like the best?


Shrimp and crawfish are probably my favorite, but all 3 of those are good

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i anybody has a recipe for the shrimp boudin, i would like to try to make some.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a recipe for boudin that I’ve been using for years. I’ll dig it up when I get home. Just add shrimp.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i've looked at several different boudin recipe when i first learned how to make it way back when but i still go to the pork-liver with 1 to 5 rice. never tried to make shrimp or seafood. i did try the blood (boudin rouge) when my friend gave me the hog i posted but i didn't acquire a taste for it. chase, don't forget to post that shrimp boudin recipe
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

jaster said:


> Little gas station/corner store in Berrydale. Hwy 4 and hwy 87, N of Milton. I can't pass by without getting some, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Is that the Kwikmart?


----------

